# Que me quiten lo bailao



## Tape2Tape

Hello again,
Hoping to find an English equivalent for this expression I first heard as "_que *no* me quiten lo bailao_". This source eloquently explains the expression here in Spanish...

http://erasmusv.wordpress.com/2007/02/23/que-me-quiten-lo-bailao/...

... but "take what I have danced away" sounds awful in English.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Filis Cañí

_We'll always have Paris._


----------



## roxcyn

It was well worth it!
They can't take it away!
I'll always remember!
We'll always have Paris.  

Hm, there are so many ways to say it .


----------



## uplasep

roxcyn said:


> it was well worth it!
> They can't take it away!
> I'll always remember!
> We'll always have paris.
> 
> Hm, there are so many ways to say it .


 
*excelente!!! Gracias...*


----------



## Wanna_Spain

Hi people, I have a doubt. I have just seen the film "Gilda" and she says a sentence in English that sounds like "It may come while the sunshine", and in Spanish it has been translated like "Que nos quiten lo bailao". 

Someone could tell me what is exactly what she is saying?


----------



## GamblingCamel

Wanna_Spain said:


> Hi people, I have a doubt. I have just seen the film "Gilda" and she says a sentence in English that sounds like "It may come while the sunshine", and in Spanish it has been translated like "Que nos quiten lo bailao".
> Someone could tell me what is exactly what she is saying?


Quite possibly, she said something like "make hay while the sun shines."

It's a proverb: If you have an opportunity to do something, do it before the opportunity disappears. (Farmers gather the long summer grass of summer to produce hay as winter feed for animals).
"While my husband's out of town, I'm going to watch all the movies he wouldn't take me to see. I'll make hay while the sun shines."

"There was live music. Free drinks. So we partied hard and stayed up late. Make hay while the sun shines! is my philosophy. 
But this morning, we're feeling exhausted, hung over. _Que nos quiten lo bailao_."


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

There are several strings on the topic which you may search in WordRefernce. The saying is used in many countries.

In Argentina is is said in a challenging mood : _'I don't regret and I don't make excuses for what I have enjoyed, you can't take that away from me_', especially after a wild night.

There is a 1942 tango lyrics where the personage admits to have lived a disorderly life but that he doesn't regret it for what he has enjoyed.


----------



## MiguelAG1984

¿Podría ser también lo equivalente a decir en inglés *"They can't take the good things I've lived"*?


----------



## ashyle

I asked my flatmate (Spanish girl) she says it's like, "Let me do my thing" or, "they can't take away my fun"


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

En Argentina, como dice Juan Carlos Garling es como un desafío. En general nosotros decimos ¿Quién me/le quita lo bailado? ya sea que hablemos de mí o de otra persona. Por ejemplo. Pedro robó 50.000 dólares de la empresa y se dio la gran vida por 2 meses. Al final lo condenaron a 1 año de prisión pero, ¿quién le quita lo bailado?
Es decir que lo pueden encarcelar pero los buenos momentos que él pasó nadie se los puede quitar.

Saludos


----------



## Wanna_Spain

¿lo bailado?  Yo creo que en este caso es lo bailao, ¿no? jeje


----------



## monipiki

Wanna_Spain said:


> ¿lo bailado? Yo creo que en este caso es lo bailao, ¿no? jeje


 

"*bailado*" es el participio de bailar:

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/frames.asp?es=bailado



"bailao" no existe en el DRAE, creo que "ao" es Andaluz y de allí afianzado en toda España.


----------



## Lavernock

One my favourite Spanish expressions. Some good attempts at translation here. But for me the Spanish one rules.


----------



## nangueyra

Wanna_Spain said:


> ¿lo bailado? Yo creo que en este caso es lo bailao, ¿no? jeje


 
En Argentina decimos, en este caso, "bailado". El hecho de decir "ao" por "ado" existe en muchos de nuestros tangos, es decir sí se usa a veces, pero no en este caso, al menos por acá.

Saludos


----------



## Wanna_Spain

Ya, ya, pero me suena como si fuera colacao, no sé


----------



## MiguelAG1984

De hecho, hoy como va a ser el festival de Eurovisión por la noche que, de hecho, ya lo están poniendo, van a poner nuestra pésima canción de Lucía Pérez que se llama "Que me quiten lo bailao". 

Aunque quedemos más bajo que el sueldo base que eso siempre ha sucedido desde que Eurovisión dejó de ser un programa musical y sí un programa político que les importa un huevo y una yema del otro a la mesa de jueces, han puesto como traducción a nuestra canción la que dije antes: *"They can't take the good things I lived"* o también *"*_*May they take away from me what I've danced"* _o, asímismo,_ *"*__*I'm over the moon"*. 

_Vaya papelón vamos a realizar. ¡Diviértanse los que sean españoles como yo!


----------



## Lavernock

Tape2Tape said:


> Hello again,
> Hoping to find an English equivalent for this expression I first heard as "_que *no* me quiten lo bailao_". This source eloquently explains the expression here in Spanish...
> 
> http://erasmusv.wordpress.com/2007/02/23/que-me-quiten-lo-bailao/...
> 
> ... but "take what I have danced away" sounds awful in English.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Desafortunademente no hay un buen equivalente a esta expresión en inglés. Podemos explicar lo que quiere decir. Pero no en cinco palabras. Este dicho lleva un carga muy grande de matices, lleva desafío y una chulería maravillosa,  pero nunca llega ser ni insultante  ni ofensivo. Me encanta, pero en inglés tendríamos que gastar un parrafo entero para explicarlo. Pero está explicación no llegaría ni a la suela del zapato del original.

Un saludo


----------



## KatieD.

Hi, first time on Wordreference. Glad to be able to contribute for once. 
I think "what's done is done" covers this expression.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Lavernock said:


> Desafortunademente no hay un buen equivalente a esta expresión en inglés. Podemos explicar lo que quiere decir. Pero no en cinco palabras. Este dicho lleva un carga muy grande de matices, lleva desafío y una chulería maravillosa,  pero nunca llega ser ni insultante  ni ofensivo.



Muy acertado el comentario...

Esta frase tiene las connotaciones que se comentan en el hilo, pero sobre todo tiene un sentido de 'ganas de vivir', que eso no se ha comentado todavía. Tiene un matiz del "Carpe Diem", de las "ganas de vivir", y la alegría flamenca, del "sentimiento festivo de la vida... " Eso que el francés llama "Joie de vivre", pero más a la española... Con un poco más de españolada, o chabacanería, diría yo... Como más de catetada, más de paletada... No es la cosa francesa, del ese "Je ne sais quoi", creo - llamadme 'afrancesado', moi...

Yo creo que "Por una vez en la vida..." es algo parecido; "For once (in life / in my life)". Se le acerca algo, cuando es algo que se está haciendo en el momento.

Por otro lado, creo que hay un uso diferente entre el dicho cuando se refiere a algo que se está haciendo en el presente (y refiriéndose a las consecuencias futuras), y cuando se usa refiriéndose al pasado (y sus consecuencias presentes).

En general, yo diría que es algo parecido al jergal "YOLO", que utilizan los jóvenes de hoy;

"You only live once"
"YOLO"
"Carpe Diem"
"Seize the day"


----------



## Nuaj Balpo

KatieD. said:


> Hi, first time on Wordreference. Glad to be able to contribute for once.
> I think "what's done is done" covers this expression.



Hi, welcome! although it might convey a somewhat similar meaning, "Que no me quiten lo bailado" actually would refer to the fact that even though some non-desirable events might have happened, we would still have the good memories and/or we are glad we went through good times even if they're not present now.
"What done is done" I would use the expression "Ya lo pasado, pasado" for.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## KatieD.

Hi Nuaj, Thanks. I agree but have to say it also depends on context. 
If the context is talking about something great that happened in the past and you've no regrets about it, then I think "What's done is done," could be applied.
However, every case is different...


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

I have just thought of;

- No cambiaría nada
- I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## KatieD.

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> I have just thought of;
> 
> - No cambiaría nada
> - I wouldn't change a thing


 That's a good one indeed.


----------



## Ekhate

I'd say something like "they can't take that away from me"
That's the most accurate sense of "que me quiten lo bailao".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Concuerdo con Ekhate. La idea es que lo que disfrutó nadie se lo pude sacar del cuerpo. Lo que no descarta que pueda arrepentirse de las eventuales cosas malas que haya hecho, matiz que no recoge el “no cambiaría nada”.


----------



## OtroLencho

roxcyn said:


> We'll always have Paris.


Is that saying still used?  "Casablanca" came out over 75 years ago...


----------



## Masood

Can someone explain in English what this Spanish expression means? With an example, preferably.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Masood said:


> Can someone explain in English what this Spanish expression means? With an example, preferably.



I’ll give it a try, based on a previous post in Spanish by Nangueyra in 2011.

John manages to transfer ilegally and unnoticed USD500,000 from his company’s account to his own. He then spends this money in giving himself a great life: women, drink, you name it. At last he is caught and sent to jail for two years but, “who can take away from him all that he danced”? (almost a literal translation of “¿quién le quita lo bailado/bailao?”


----------



## Masood

Oldy Nuts said:


> I’ll give it a try, based on a previous post in Spanish by Nangueyra in 2011.
> 
> John manages to transfer ilegally and unnoticed USD500,000 from his company’s account to his own. He then spends this money in giving himself a great life: women, drink, you name it. At last he is caught and sent to jail for two years but, “who can take away from him all that he danced”? (almost a literal translation of “¿quién le quita lo bailado/bailao?”


Cheers fella. In this case I'd say "It was fun while it lasted".


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Doesn’t that miss somehow the idea of memories etc that will remain whatever happens?


----------



## Ekhate

Masood said:


> Cheers fella. In this case I'd say "It was fun while it lasted".



En ese caso, yo diría "fue divertido mientras duró". Pero no tendrìa el mismo sentido de "que me quien lo bailao". Hay varios matices que las diferencian, en particular la sensación de añoranza por el pasado que señala Oldy Nuts y la "alegría de vivir" de la que habla Cerros de Úbeda. "It was fun while it lasted" tiene un matiz de frustración, creo yo, y de deshacerse de aquello que sucedió, mientras "que me quiten lo bailao" es más bien una respuesta afirmativa a un pasado que ya no existe.   
Saludos


----------



## Masood

Ekhate said:


> En ese caso, yo diría "fue divertido mientras duró". Pero no tendrìa el mismo sentido de "que me quien lo bailao". Hay varios matices que las diferencian, en particular la sensación de añoranza por el pasado que señala Oldy Nuts y la "alegría de vivir" de la que habla Cerros de Úbeda. "It was fun while it lasted" tiene un matiz de frustración, creo yo, y de deshacerse de aquello que sucedió, mientras "que me quiten lo bailao" es más bien una respuesta afirmativa a un pasado que ya no existe.
> Saludos


"The good times will (always) stay with me", perhaps.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

How about something like “you/they can’t take all the/that fun away from me”? Not idiomatic but...


----------

